# Fair deal - Schedule of Assets



## Westgolf (13 Feb 2018)

Hi all

My mother passed away last April. Prior to that she had been resident in a nursing home for approx. three and a half years. She was on the fair deal scheme but didn't avail of the loan. As part of her original application we submitted a schedule of income and assets to the HSE. Since she passed away HSE have requested a copy of the schedule of assets prepared by the solicitor for the probate process. Mum had only one major asset, her home, which was recently valued for probate purposes plus small amounts in the bank and credit union. There is an increase of approx €95K in the value of the property between the June 2013 valuation and the recent one.
I'm concerned that this may leave me open to a claim or claw back by the fair deal scheme. Could someone who has experience of this process enlighten me please.

Brendan,feel free to move to more appropriate forum as necessary.

Thanks in advance.

Westgolf.


----------



## Marsha25 (13 Feb 2018)

Sorry for your loss. Coincidentally my father died last year also and was in a nursing home and we also received that letter.  As far as I'm aware it's a standard request and I gather it's to ensure that all assets were included in the original assessment - that you didn't hide anything, like a mansion in Killiney or a few hundred thousand worth of shares.  That's what we are taking it as anyway though we could be way off the mark.  The nursing home itself will have been paid up to the date of death with any overpayment returned. If the solicitor is dealing with probate pass the letter on to them to deal with.


----------



## Westgolf (13 Feb 2018)

Thank you. I'm hoping, like yourselves, that its just a cross check against the original schedule to confirm that the original list was correct but had just a niggly doubt in the back of my mind.


----------



## twofor1 (13 Feb 2018)

Westgolf said:


> There is an increase of approx €95K in the value of the property between the June 2013 valuation and the recent one.
> I'm concerned that this may leave me open to a claim or claw back by the fair deal scheme. Could someone who has experience of this process enlighten me please.



Don't think you have anything to worry about as long as the valuation was reasonable at the time of applying for Fair Deal.
They know property prices have increased and allow for it.

One of my relations home after 7 years in care was valued at €250K more than the original valuation, it was not questioned.

After receiving the schedule of assets and their current values the HSE wrote back confirming no additional monies are owed in respect of the Deceased’s assessed contribution to care ………………………

It is standard to be asked for the schedule of assets after a participant in the Fair Deal scheme dies.

It seems many forget some of their assets when applying for the scheme.

https://www.independent.ie/business...r-of-people-underdeclare-assets-35404772.html


----------



## Westgolf (13 Feb 2018)

@twofor1, brilliant, exactly the kind of experience based response I was hoping for.

Thanks again.

Westgolf


----------

